

Jony Ive on Design - shravan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q6ULOT9Q4M

======
garblegarble
This is from the documentary Objectified - it's full of really interesting
interviews like this one
[http://www.objectifiedfilm.com/](http://www.objectifiedfilm.com/) (there are
also some extra interviews on the DVD/Bluray which I don't think you get with
a digital copy)

